# icd9 post surgical



## mamacase1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Can someone tell me when it is appropriate to use v67.00 surg f/u, v45.89 postsurgical or 
v58.49 postsurgical aftercare


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 1, 2010)

First V45.89 is secondary only allowed.  As far as the V67.00 vs V58.49.....
Follow up is a surveilance encounter to assure that all is well,
Aftercare implies something is still being done for the patient and should be followed with the appropriate V code to explain what is being done such as V58.32 for suture removal


----------

